# 43cc engine problem please help



## deadman11699 (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a 43cc engine on my brothers gas scooter and i put the wrong oil mix in it and now it sparks and there’s compression I got a new plug and dried the chamber and put some starting fluid in it and it just won't fire. Any suggestions.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

ya drain the gas and use the right mixture and right oil ps i race and build gopeds put in new plug and clean out the carb then pull the hell out of it till it fires the nice thing about my goped sport is i can kick start it


----------



## mayti0_3 (Dec 10, 2004)

I am also in need of help.I bought a petrol scooter and my engine stopped working within a month.I was out on it when the engine stopped running and when i go to pull the pull start it is jammed.Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

make sure the engine ain't froze. its either that or the pull string is stuck. etc.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

matyio chances r its seized i reccomend buying a goped and junk the china scooter as they are garbage and dangerous


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i have bought three of the little headaches and the first thing i had to do is change the fuel lines :freak: then the wheel bearings ,, now all three are sitting collecting dust with broken chains ,, anyone know where to score chain for them ? sounds like to me maytio has one thats locked up ,,if it is still under warranty i would march it right back in there remember the ole mantis tiller engines that had the lock up problems lol same engine -- i think they were echoe ? wrong gas oil mix along with low rpm use could lead to stopped up ex port ,fouled plug or fuel filter plugged first thing i would is change the fuel lines ,, man guyes these things are cheesie for the $$$$ they cost , , i dont even want to start on the electric ones  total junk just my 2 cents :thumbsup:


----------



## mayti0_3 (Dec 10, 2004)

No warranty.I think i used the wrong oil mix by mistake.Do u think i should change the fuel lines?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you can't turn the motor over you have far more problems then fuel lines.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

scrench said:


> remember the ole mantis tiller engines that had the lock up problems lol same engine -- i think they were echoe ?


I work for an authorized Echo service center that has been working on Echo equipment and Mantis tillers for a very very long time. I have never heard of an Echo engine having a "lock up problem" unless it was run on straight gasoline. In fact, a large majority of the Echo engines that I have seen run on straight gasoline can be salvaged with some light cylinder honing and a set of rings.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

by no means dogging echo they have a great product ,, just saying i have seen alot of mantis tiller engines go bad with verry little use on them ,, faulty wrist pin bearings !!! i think the only problem echo has is not enough dealers ! i also do warranty work no the little scooters and have had on problems getting short blocks same with mantis


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

GOPED GOPED GOPED GOPED when r upeople gonna learn to stop buying junk from places like pepboys go to www.davesmotors.com and buy something thats worth the money that isnt gonna break in a day ive had my 1 ped for 5 years drove all the time with massive high performance parts and porting never broke


----------



## mcjer (Feb 23, 2005)

i bought a panterra scooter from pep boys(chinese built) it is really junk.the first problem i had was the charger melted in my garage outlet.(lucky not to burn down)
now the armature for the generator/starter is out of round and rubbed in the case causing the motor to bog and melt the armature.30 day warranty they wont do anything about it. my loss. never got the $100.00 rebate either. you get what you pay for.i learned my lesson and peppy boys lost a good customer.


----------



## themophead (Mar 19, 2005)

*Plz Help*

i have a petrol scooter, it is 43cc, I Bought it and left it in the garage for a couple of weeks using it for about 5 mins every day, i got it out 1 of the times and decided to go on it for a long time, i stayed on for about 2 hours and eventually it cut out, i restarted it but when i revved the engine nothing happend, PLZ COULD SOM BODY HELP ME!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

how old is it. how many times has it been used???? it may need a carb rebuild or it just ran out of gas or the throttle cable got loose or broke. plus you can start a new thread asking about this.


----------



## andeo1025 (Jul 20, 2005)

*new engine*

I have a new engine\clutch if youre interested. just broken in. Im switching to a four stroke.


----------



## vallance99600 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a 43cc petrol scooter, i was riding it one day and it cut out for no reason and wouldn't start, ever since when i try to start it it only fires once, if you catch it with the throtle when you pull it, and then refuses to start again. I think it might be flooding as the spark plug is soaking when i take it out but if so why is it flooding so easily after just one atempt at starting. dose anyone know whats wrong. pleas help


----------



## nicolas (Aug 19, 2006)

*Throttle Cable*

Hey everyone, 

I've got a problem. My throttle cable broke and I don't know how to change the cable to a new one. If someone would give me step by step instructions it would be great!!!!!!!!!!
Can anyone help?????????????


----------



## creativeblox (Oct 4, 2006)

*How to fix Panterra Scooter*

Hi, Do you have the gas or electric version? We created a 200 page service manual that covers the Freedom, Fusion and Retro scooters. The information contained in the service manual is relevant to both the gas and electric. 

We just included an addendum which are an additional 20 pages on information regarding the proper removal of body panels as well as service on the electric scooters.

Cost is $25 for an electronic version of the service manual sent via email. I will also include an electronic version of the consumer manual that came originally with the scooter and a parts list. 

Add $5 if you want it on CD (includes shipping).

Add $30 if you'd like me to include a printed version of the service manual (includes cost of materials and shipping). This is in a convenient 3 ring binder format used by most service centers.

I accept payments thru paypal. To order send your 
Name
Mailing Address
Scooter Model (example: Fusion Electric)

NOTE: This document is an original pdf with searchable text, not the scanned photocopies you see online. This file will be password protected. The password will be your name. This is YOUR PERSONAL COPY.The file contains copyrighted material and can not be sold, modified, duplicated or distributed without prior written consent from CreativeBlox.com.

Regards,

Rick
[email protected]


----------



## gsterppe (Feb 1, 2008)

*43cc Starter*

How Do You Renove The Starter From A 43cc Scooter Engine


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You might want to start a new thread this one is 2 years old. Have a good one. Geo


----------

